# Just when I thought it was safe...Eric/Mike?



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Today is day 68 of the tapes (actually went and looked instead of saying 60-something!). I've been feeling so good and somewhat invincible I guess. Last night I went out to eat with my husband and father and right after dinner...boom! D city. It wasn't really bad and totally debilitating or anything, but I was very disappointed. As I write this I see that 1. I'm not done with the program yet, so I need to give it time. 2. I've already gotten a lot of benefits, and I know enough to stick with it and it will keep improving. I could use some encouragement, though!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BR,Hi BR - just wanted to post my thoughts as I can relate to what you've said.Don't be too disappointed - flare ups occur from time to time. But at least now you are learning the skills to deal with it more positively.I'm not far ahead of you on the tapes, and I still have the odd occasional flare up - although some of mine are more my fault for not sticking rigidly to a good diet







I've been told by my doctor that I'll probably always have IBS - but the hypnotherapy tapes have given me the positive attitude to think "oh well! I'm having a bad day now - but tomorrow could be another good day again!".As we go through the IBS audio program and after finishing it the benefits will still continue to develop....so yes we've still got a way to go yet.Remind yourself of all the positive benefits you've achieved and how well your doing already and look forward to all the benefits (unknown) yet to come.Your doing just great - don't let the odd occasional flare up spoil all that good work you've put in so far!Best Wishes,Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BR, Clair is right, she has a lot of insight to this. I know firsthand how discouraging it is to have what you feel are setbacks. But you know from lots of the postings here, that sometimes that is how it happens, and you will continue to have less and less D episodes, further and further apart with decreasing severity. For some the changes are subtle and happen over a longer period of time. Just as you came to have IBS, so it goes for lessening it. I still have IBS, but I am not incapacited like I was before doing the sessions. You will be fine. Just read around the forum here and you will find many who are just where you are, but now are much better. Just be sure to give yourself not only the time you need to complete the program but also a little TLC and take whatever meds you need, or that hot water bottle, or rest. Whatever you need to get thru it...all of it helps. You will do fine!!! I went from being just about house-bound with D attacks all day long, to now having them here and there, and not lasting long at all...sometimes I will have a minute long feeling, and then I automatically think, I don't want this now, and it goes away on its own!! Hang in there, you will be better more and more each day!! Really! (((HUGS))) to you!








~ Marilyn


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Dear Clair and Marilyn,Thanks so much for your positive words. As I was writing my post I realized I had some perspective on it (i.e. it's one episode not a complete reversal of all the tapes have accomplished) but I got so disappointed after the "high" of feeling so well! It wasn't even a bad episode (yay!) so that was pretty positive also. I look forward to continuing to feel better and I am so grateful to hear how improvements happen as people continue on and even after the program is done. You made my day!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

BR,I've had 3 or 4 similar episodes in the past year. At the time it seemed devistating, and I was saying to myself things like, "I guess my IBS isn't gone after all," "What if it comes back," "What if the tapes don't work," things like that. The last episode I had, I didn't worry about at all. I was feeling poorly all day, and had one D attack. I didn't let it bother me, I was more like, "These things happen, it's no big deal," and I let it go. This is a big change for me in dealing with attacks. It may or may not have even been IBS.Looking back, I certainly can't complain about 3-4 episodes a year! Quite a change from 3-4 trips to the loo a day. We need to realize that while IBS will always be with us, we choose how to react to it.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, everyone here is right. You have to remember there is no total cure for IBS, just management strategies of which your doing one of the best of them. I went from about four severe attacks a week to a few mild ones in almost three years now. everyone is going to be different and there are still going to be some times when something gets you, but the amount of attacks,severeity,and symptoms will get better, try not to let a setback increase those mind army thoughts from over taking the positive thoughts and better days that you have been having. I had a few times in the beginging wen I felt invinciable and made a few bad choices, but live and learn and keep working at it and it will continue to get better for you and easier to deal with any setbacks.Let us know how its going or if we can ever help with anything when you need it.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks all for your comments and support.BR the other thing to bear in mind is that as you feel better and the frequency becomes less, you should remember that the program continues to build day after day, following it, while remebering that you still remain cautious about over doing it.Your are on a gentle journey of change, and the changes will continue after the program finishes, so you have much to look forward to. Not only on the IBS front but also in other areas of your life, as your confidence in yourself and perspectives become more positive too.Enjoy the rest of your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks AZ Mom, Eric and Mike. You'd think having lived with this thing for over 15 years that I would just appreciate how much better I'm feeling and not expect it to be gone overnight! AZ Mom I also like how you pointed out your episode might not have even been IBS. I think we tend to forget that "normal" people get diarrhea too!Eric as always your experience is such an inspiration.Mike I do notice that I am thinking differently. More clearly and calmly. I seem to be able to put things into perspective better. For example normally when I have to go back to work I dread it so much but now I realize it's just a couple days out of the week and they come and then they go. In the scheme of things it's not such a big deal. I will forge on against those mind armies and am definitely looking forward to even more positive changes!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2001)

BR stick with it







Good to know your improving.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, this is a good thing."Mike I do notice that I am thinking differently. More clearly and calmly." This is your inner thoughts that it gets to and helps calm.Glad to hear your doing better.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

